# Hi.



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm just wondering well iv heard of people doing it but didn't think it would be something I'd do myself. But I know people that are trying to get pregnant that keep a lil baby item in bottom drawer as like good luck thing I wouldn't normally think of this but the way I'm getting down is there any harm in maybe doing that? What does people think?? Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Whatever gets you through is good for you, I think.


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hmm. I used to keep a few little items around in the early years of ttc. Little things like a little stuffed lamb my DH bought when we first started talking about a baby. I guess in the early days they  were precious to have around, but they did turn against me. As years went by, they were nothing but cruel reminders of "we still don't have a baby". I ended up packing them away. They've been in a locked little suitcase for years and years now, together with the few keepsake baby things my mom had saved from when I was a baby etc. It's definitely never going to get opened, unless in some point of my life I'll be safely in the end stages of pregnancy.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have to admit, I used to think people who bought for baby before it was conceived were a bit bonkers and a little bit creepy!  However, right before we started out first ICSI, my friends bought us a baby poncho from Mexico. I did keep it stored away in a drawer and it became something of a symbol of hope for me. I miscarried after my second ICSI and I bought a small pair of scratch mitts to stash away for my baby that would never be then. So, I suppose I do sort of get why it's important / helpful for some. 
I was very lucky; my journey did eventually end happily and I did get to pop that poncho on my DS. I keep it even now as a reminder of the journey but will probably pass it on to friends soon, who are also TTC at the moment and at the early / testing stage of their infertility journey. 

If it brings you hope and comfort now, I say do it. Things can be got rid of or put away if need be.  

C~x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I've got a soft toy turtle I have had for years and years now that I got for 'when'. no harm in hoping


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I went n got a wee blanket in my bottom drawer iv been feeling really down about my journey so thought if I have a little something il have some hope I'm having wee moments that are making me feel better like I'm thinking when it does eventually happen I can be like I'd always knew I'd have you and this lil blanky shows that we never gave up hope..... Sounds stupid doesn't it


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mzmaary not sure if this is some help but what i have done is had a little charm bracelet and put on my own charms one including baby footprint, angel wing and a lucky clover leaf. I also have a pair of baby booties i have from when i had an ectopic and saved itin my wardrobe. Im sorry your feeling down it is hard. If buying an item makes you happy do it i say. My charms i love but i have to say when im down i do tend to get my booties which makes things worse so i now have them roght at the back of my wardrobe good luck x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea, where did you get the lil charms etc soz if I sound nosey, ATM the lil blanky when I look at it is giving me hope it'll happen one day


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got the charms from ebay they are a lovely to look at. Im glad the blankets giving you hope and i hope it happens soon x


----------

